# Einstelle der Reaktionszeit einer Seriellen Schnittstelle.



## hubert (4 Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Habe folgendes Probelem. Habe ein Laptop der keine Serielle Schnittstelle mehr hat. Habe mir deshalb eine Converter USB to Serial gekauft. Der Funktioniert wenn ich in mit einem Modem verwende tadellos. Nun bin ich aber auch SPS Programmierer und habe für eine Steurung (Siemens) eine Programmierkabel das auch eine Serielle Schnittstelle braucht. Dieses Programmierkabel bekomme ich auf dem Laptop nicht zum laufen aber auf einem anderen PC funktioniert es tadellos. Habe bei Siemens schon nachgefragt und die haben mir nur gesagt man müsste die Reaktionszeit der Seriellen Schnittstelle verkürzen. Leider weiß ich aber nicht wie ich das mache. Habe das Betriebssystem Windows XP Profesional. Bin für jede hilfe sehr dankbar. 

MfG

Wittmann Hubert


----------



## Limbo (4 Dezember 2004)

Bitte die Fragen nicht doppelt posten.


----------



## churchill (15 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Hubert

1. Einstellungen --> Systemsteuerung --> System --> Hardware --> Geräte-Manager --> COM-Anschlüsse (Deine COM-Schnittstelle durch Doppelklick öffnen) --> Anschlusseinstellungen.

mfG churchill


----------



## Question_mark (15 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Churchill,


			
				hubert schrieb:
			
		

> man müsste die Reaktionszeit der Seriellen Schnittstelle verkürzen





			
				Churchill schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Einstellungen --> Systemsteuerung --> System --> Hardware --> Geräte-Manager --> COM-Anschlüsse (Deine COM-Schnittstelle durch Doppelklick öffnen) --> Anschlusseinstellungen.


und wenn man das nun alles in der Systemsteuerung angeklickt hat : wo stellt man nun die "Reaktionszeit der seriellen Schnittstelle" ein  :?:  :?: 
Antwort : es geht nirgendwo einzustellen  :!: 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## RaiKa (16 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Desktop/ rechte Maustste auf "Arbeitsplatz"/Eigenschaften/Register Hardware/Gerätemanager/ Doppelclick auf "Anschlüsse"/COM-Schnittstelle markieren/rechte Maustaste "Eigenschaften"/ Register "Anschlußeinstellungen" - und nun sollte es gehen.

Gruß raika


----------



## RaiKa (16 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Desktop/ rechte Maustste auf "Arbeitsplatz"/Eigenschaften/Register Hardware/Gerätemanager/ Doppelclick auf "Anschlüsse"/COM-Schnittstelle markieren/rechte Maustaste "Eigenschaften"/ Register "Anschlußeinstellungen" - und nun sollte es gehen.

Gruß raika


----------



## Limbo (16 Dezember 2004)

.... und wenn Du Dich zu Tode konfigurierst.
Die serielle Schnittstelle von einem USB-Konverter funktioniert nur mit Modem und wenigen Ausnahmen. Mir ist keie Kleinsteuerung oder Telefonanlage bekannt, die sich so einstellen oder abfragen läßt.

Ursache:
Unterschiedliche Übertragungsprotokolle, Puffergrößen und Reaktionszeiten.
Begründung und Lösung wurde hier schon ausführlich in einem anderen Beitrag erklärt.

Limbo


----------

